# Noticia de portada de El País, prepara las mentes progres para el crack económico del Estado y la ruina de funcis y pensionistas



## txusky_g (8 Ene 2022)

Hay que buscar argumentarios y culpables para lo que viene: 









España pide a la UE blindar la inversión de los recortes de deuda


El Gobierno aboga por fijar una meta fiscal a medio plazo que no “mate” el crecimiento




elpais.com


----------



## pepeleches (8 Ene 2022)

Supuestamente nos están llegando millones por todos los lados. Salvo los sindicatos, nadie los ha visto. 

Lo que veremos muy claramente será la factura. Los planes de estímulo son dinero que te quitan a ti para dárselos a los de siempre, nada nuevo bajo el sol


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (8 Ene 2022)

Esta es la gestión económica del gobierno, la peor del mundo. Y es lo que apoyan fraCasado o Almeida y lo prefieren antes que otras opciones:


----------



## das kind (8 Ene 2022)

¿Dónde están los chorrocientosmil millones que "nos" habían dado para ayudar"nos" a superar la crisis?

Qué preguntas hago...


----------



## Al-paquia (8 Ene 2022)

Dentro de nada habrá que pagar por remar.


----------



## [IΞI] (8 Ene 2022)

El comienzo del artículo es tan ridículo que paso de leerlo, si alguien se anima a resumir esas sandeces...


----------



## 917 (8 Ene 2022)

El catastrofismo siempre es bienvenido en este Foro.
Hace 25 años que deberíamos haber quebrado como 7 veces....


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (8 Ene 2022)

Habrá que hacer pronto algo con Franco, moverlo otra vez, o pasearlo en globo con el apoyo del PP


----------



## Kareo (8 Ene 2022)

“El Gobierno pone énfasis en proteger la inversión pública, que fue la gran damnificada de las políticas de austeridad de la década pasada. “

¿Que inversión pública fue damnificada en la década pasada? Pregunto si algún experto sabe a que inversiones se refiere. ¿Subvencionar empresas afines y reforzar redes clientelares entraría en inversión pública?

Y ya lo de empezar los artículos con el “fuertes tasas de crecimiento” (por la propaganda con la que llevan desde la década pasada, que ahí creo que no ha habido austeridad de inversión,“ya tu sabeh”), para después decir que son “vulnerables” esas mismas tasas. 

Los panfletillos no defraudan.


----------



## AH1N1 (8 Ene 2022)

das kind dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los chorrocientosmil millones que "nos" habían dado para ayudar"nos" a superar la crisis?
> 
> Qué preguntas hago...











La "merienda de negros" que forrará a caraduras con fondos europeos


El Gobierno repartirá en 2022 la mayor partida de fondos europeos. El riesgo de que parte del dinero acabe en las manos indebidas es elevado.




www.vozpopuli.com













La merienda de negros


El Gobierno sabrá por qué. Se juega mucho en el empeño y es el último recurso con el que cuenta si no quiere ser fusilado al amanecer y en juicio sumarísimo




blogs.elconfidencial.com


----------



## NeoGoldstein (8 Ene 2022)

Sánchez ha dilapidado un montón de miles de millones en dos años de gobierno. Es su situación ideal, la única forma de la que sabe gobernar.
Cuando ese chorro de millones se agote, necesitará echar la culpa a alguien.


----------



## ominae (8 Ene 2022)

Kareo dijo:


> ¿Que inversión pública fue damnificada en la década pasada? Pregunto si algún experto sabe a que inversiones se refiere. ¿Subvencionar empresas afines y reforzar redes clientelares entraría en inversión pública?



Creo que se refiere a los funcionarios, que mientras despedian a media españa y la gente se arruinaba y se suicidaba ellos sufrieron mucho porque no actualizaban sus sueldos con el IPC, y por lo tanto perdian un terrible poder adquisitivo de un 2% o asi. 

Fue algo apocalíptico que los fachas como nosotros no recordamos.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (8 Ene 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hay que buscar argumentarios y culpables para lo que viene:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parcialmente, y accidentalmente tienen algo de razón.
Las políticas contrainflacionarias únicamente nos han restado competitividad y han favorecido burbujas especulativas.

Pero el leviatán estatal ahí sigue, y nadie le quiere poner el cascabel al gato.


La mejor medida sería la estimulación de la inversión privada y medidas liberalizadoras, para que el estado deje de ser el refugio de los más capaces frente a unas condiciones deplorables en el sector privado


----------



## romeoalfa (8 Ene 2022)

Te ries cuando lees a progres que la austeridad no es buena y que hay que hacer inversiones…..para los progres criminales las inversiones consisten en subvencionar sindicatos, paguitas moronegras, chiringuitos feminazis, indepes y LGTBI, y dar miles de sueldos públicos a sus redes clientelares


----------



## shur 1 (8 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> El catastrofismo siempre es bienvenido en este Foro.
> Hace 25 años que deberíamos haber quebrado como 7 veces....



Este rojo hijo de puta por qué nadie le mete dos hostias y lo larga de una vez. Han saqueado y quebrado España la han vendido y regalado a los enemigos extranjeros y separatas y han aumentado la deuda del 5 al 120% del PIB y siguen hablando y negando y llamando catastrofistas. Este imbécil creo que es una tía de todas formas. Es extremadamente MARICÓN.


----------



## shur 1 (8 Ene 2022)

En el país y el mundo hace años que los comentarios son parecidos a los de Burbuja. Es un tema raro porque son todos rojos pero los comentarios son siempre realistas anti NWO como si hubieran despertado pero luego no se traduce en nada socialmente o electoralmente.


----------



## shur 1 (8 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Parcialmente, y accidentalmente tienen algo de razón.
> Las políticas contrainflacionarias únicamente nos han restado competitividad y han favorecido burbujas especulativas.
> 
> Pero el leviatán estatal ahí sigue, y nadie le quiere poner el cascabel al gato.
> ...



Chato que tenemos un gobierno comunista de los de ETA y metralleta literalmente. Estimulación de inversión privada liberalizar la economía y echar a la calle a rojos funcionarios ladrones y criminales te crees tú que lo van a hacer


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (8 Ene 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Chato que tenemos un gobierno comunista de los de ETA y metralleta literalmente. Estimulación de inversión privada liberalizar la economía y echar a la calle a rojos funcionarios ladrones y criminales te crees tú que lo van a hacer



No queda más remedio


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (8 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Dentro de nada habrá que pagar por remar.



Gracias empresaurios.


----------



## KUTRONIO (8 Ene 2022)

Parece que el titular confirma que el BCE va a recortar la compra de deuda pública

La hostia en España va a ser brutal


----------



## KUTRONIO (8 Ene 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Gracias empresaurios.



De nada "jeztores puvlicós"


----------



## Papo de luz (8 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Esta es la gestión económica del gobierno, la peor del mundo. Y es lo que apoyan fraCasado o Almeida y lo prefieren antes que otras opciones:



pero estamos en la champions league de frenar a la ultraderecha.


----------



## Wein (8 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Supuestamente nos están llegando millones por todos los lados. Salvo los sindicatos, nadie los ha visto.
> 
> Lo que veremos muy claramente será la factura. Los planes de estímulo son dinero que te quitan a ti para dárselos a los de siempre, nada nuevo bajo el sol



esa dogma tan liberal del judio Friedman de que el desayuno alguien te lo paga. 

Tú aunque no lo sepas vives también del estado aunque no te pague directamente. Sin paguitas y sin funcionarios notarías que vendes menos chorradas.


----------



## txusky_g (8 Ene 2022)

A partir de ahora vamos a ver al El País y demás prensa progre ir tejiendo la historia de un gobierno progresista en España luchando contra las fuerzas titánicas del mal liberal Uropeas que son la causa de todas las desgracias que le van a ocurrir a Viruelo.

Atentos.


----------



## bushiburbujito (8 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Dentro de nada habrá que pagar por remar.



Los autónomos lo llaman cuota de la seguridad social, y tienen planeado subirla considerablemente en los próximos años


----------



## PedrelGuape (8 Ene 2022)

Pues nada, a remar en galeras piratas y el botín a la cueva o enterrado en un cofre (colchón mismo) y que los próximos años que se salve quién pueda.


----------



## Eric Finch (8 Ene 2022)

El diario de Ana Patricia es una mierda decadente desde hace diez años. Antes aún tenía algo.


----------



## Baubens2 (8 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> El catastrofismo siempre es bienvenido en este Foro.
> Hace 25 años que deberíamos haber quebrado como 7 veces....



El sistema lleva quebrado desde el 75 lo demás son papelitos y teatro.


----------



## 917 (8 Ene 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> El sistema lleva quebrado desde el 75 lo demás son papelitos y teatro.



Cierto.
Desde que al español se le cerraron las Puertas del Reino de Los Cielos, no podíamos sino ir a peor...


----------



## shur 1 (8 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> No queda más remedio



Pues no lo verán nuestros ojos. Harán el paripé para recibir préstamos y ya.


----------



## SrPurpuron (8 Ene 2022)

Eso es fácil, la culpa es de la facilidad que tienen los estados de endeudarse a lo bestia.


----------



## Second (8 Ene 2022)

Antes de tocar a funcionarios y pensionistas a los demás currantes autónomos empresas nos atarán de los pies para sacarnos la sangre.

subidas irpf, ivas, autovias, nacionales, gasóleos etc… luego ya los funcionarios y demás casta


----------



## Raisuni (8 Ene 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hay que buscar argumentarios y culpables para lo que viene:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto llegará tarde o temprano


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (8 Ene 2022)

Gilipolleces, tonterías que sueltan para intentar calmar a los que se quejan de que la impresora esté al rojo vivo.,

Antes os matan a todos que dejar de alimentar las cuentas corrientes de biegos y funcis con vuestra sangre.


----------



## sirpask (8 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Supuestamente nos están llegando millones por todos los lados. Salvo los sindicatos, nadie los ha visto.
> 
> Lo que veremos muy claramente será la factura. Los planes de estímulo son dinero que te quitan a ti para dárselos a los de siempre, nada nuevo bajo el sol



Na a los sindicatos no les esta llegando una mierda, aquí se reparte todo entre anti-españoles, productos sanitarios, y medios de comunicación.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (8 Ene 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> Esto llegará tarde o temprano



Porque tú lo digas. Eso no lo vamos a ver ni tú ni yo. Verás antes la inflación al 200% que una rebaja de un 30% a los funcis y biegos. Cuál es la diferencia, dices? pues que el 200% de inflación te lo comes tú también y encima frena lo que le roben a funcis y biegos.

Hay una cosa que no entendéis de la inflación. ES UNA REDISTRIBUCIÓN DE RIQUEZA. No te están quitando el dinero, te están quitando el dinero y se lo están dando a otro. Por eso hay mucha gente que defiende la inflación, la inflación no es siempre perder dinero, depende de si eres el robado o el que roba.

Bien, pues te van a robar hasta la camisa.


----------



## Otrasvidas (8 Ene 2022)

Caldo eutanásico,repentinitis y superávit. ¿Véis qué fácil?


----------



## Raisuni (8 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Porque tú lo digas. Eso no lo vamos a ver ni tú ni yo. Verás antes la inflación al 200% que una rebaja de un 30% a los funcis y biegos. Cuál es la diferencia, dices? pues que el 200% de inflación te lo comes tú también y encima frena lo que le roben a funcis y biegos.
> 
> Hay una cosa que no entendéis de la inflación. ES UNA REDISTRIBUCIÓN DE RIQUEZA. No te están quitando el dinero, te están quitando el dinero y se lo están dando a otro. Por eso hay mucha gente que defiende la inflación, la inflación no es siempre perder dinero, depende de si eres el robado o el que roba.
> 
> Bien, pues te van a robar hasta la camisa.



La inflación es una pérdida del poder adquisitivo del dinero. Si no tienes activos donde refugiar el cash te jodes.


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Ene 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> El comienzo del artículo es tan ridículo que paso de leerlo, si alguien se anima a resumir esas sandeces...



Que vienen curvas pero es por culpa de la ultraderecha, así que resignación y frente alta


----------



## StolenInnocence (8 Ene 2022)

Nunca entenderé que tiene de progresista ponerse en manos de acreedores. Es un dogma nuevo en la izquierda desde hace unos años, pero dudo muy mucho que Marx dijera nunca que es bueno pedir prestado al capitalismo.


----------



## capitán almeida (8 Ene 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Gracias tío, sabía que había hecho bien... no sé como podéis leer propaganda de tan mala calidac



No la leemos, la asumimos ya por ósmosis


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (8 Ene 2022)

Lo están retrasando cojones, no seamos más ingenuos

El BCE, los Bancos de aquí, los comerciales, están quebrados, colapsados (ratio balance activo - contable, moras hipotecarias, etc), pero si lo dicen es el puto holocausto zombie

Pero como dice el puto patrón oro, EL PUTO PATRÓN ORO: SIEMPRE SE RETRASA, porque sí, porque todo gasto es estructural ya y cuanto más tarde más grande será la ruina

Cuando puede ser?

En marzo cortan parte de la deuda, si los presupuestos son aprox 580.000 millones de pavos y los ingresos fiscales aprox 200 a 240 mill millones de pavos, en cuestión de pocos meses

Cuando quiten las moratorias de los desahucios o los concursos de empresas o despidos objetivos por ertes

Cuando baje la recaudación fiscal de impuestos como se está viendo que en casi todos lados dicen que son las peores navidades en años

Por la foramción bruta de capital que será poca o por la huida de inversiones extranjeras

Los bonos españoles no los están colocando segun las ultimas noticias

Alemania, su bono, está sufriendo por el bono español que es su colateral por ser referencia

Etc

Se supone que este año tiene que dar el campanazo, todo depende que se siga emitiendo deuda, pero la cortan parte en marzo y toda a final del 22


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (8 Ene 2022)

Raisuni dijo:


> La inflación es una pérdida del poder adquisitivo del dinero. Si no tienes activos donde refugiar el cash te jodes.



Que la inflación es "una pérdida del poder adquisitivo del dinero" es lo que pensaría alguien con el poder de razonamiento de un niño de 3 años.

La inflación es mucho más que eso, como he dicho. Es una redistribución de la riqueza, robas a unos y se lo das a otros. Y esa capacidad de latrocinio no es una cosa ni espontánea ni aleatoria, está en manos de una serie de personas con nombres y apellidos que tienen todas las herramientas de control para robar a "éste" y dárselo "al otro" (o a ellos mismos) a voluntad.

Decidiendo a quién le das el dinero que imprimes eres capaz de redistribuir la riqueza de una nación como te sale de los cojones. De robar y robar ad infinitum.

Y además impunemente, porque la gran mayoría de los borregos a lo más que llegan es a decir "la inflación es una pérdida del poder adquisitivo del dinero. Si no tienes activos donde refugiar el cash te jodes. gñeee". La inflación es la forma perfecta de robar, pues los borregos son imbéciles, es como cambiarle estampitas a un síndrome de down, le robas hasta la camisa y si lo haces biel el subnormal acabará hasta contento.


----------



## Santiago4 (8 Ene 2022)

*TEMA MÍTICO 
Sin una reestructuración de las Administraciones Públicas es imposible un Plan Económico serio de salida futura de la crisis*








*Tema mítico* : - Sin una reestructuración de las Administraciones Públicas es imposible un Plan Económico serio de salida futura de la crisis


PROPORCIONALIDAD EL GASTO DE 3,1 MILLONES DE EMPLEADOS PÚBLICOS ES CASI IGUAL QUE EL GASTO DE 9,7 MILLONES DE PENSIONISTAS ¿Como van a mantener este grupo a los demás? Diez millones de trabajadores cobran menos de 1.000 euros netos al mes ¿Empleo precario? Diez millones de trabajadores...




www.burbuja.info





Se han olvidado de la parte privada y productiva.
No queda casi nada : ni industria (automovilística), ni agricultura, ni ganadería,ni pesca, ni minería, ni construcción, ni turismo, ect..
Sólo lo público : empleados públicos, políticos y pensiones
Aumentando impuestos ,deuda ,déficit y burocracia


----------



## Roberto Malone (8 Ene 2022)

Están esperando a que gane la derecha para que se trague la obligación de hacer los brutales recortes que se deberían haber hecho desde hace años.

Ya saldrán todos los que están ahora callados para etiquetarlos como 'los malos', 'fascistas', etc.


----------



## Play_91 (8 Ene 2022)

Y lo que queda por venir.


----------



## elviejo (8 Ene 2022)

Los que más han apoyado las medidas represivas, declaradas ilegales y arbitrarias relacionadas con el covid van a ser los que más sufran los recortes


----------



## invitado (8 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Dentro de nada habrá que pagar por remar.



Se llama autónomo y ya existe


----------



## elviejo (8 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a los funcionarios, que mientras despedian a media españa y la gente se arruinaba y se suicidaba ellos sufrieron mucho porque no actualizaban sus sueldos con el IPC, y por lo tanto perdian un terrible poder adquisitivo de un 2% o asi.
> 
> Fue algo apocalíptico que los fachas como nosotros no recordamos.



Exacto


----------



## Al-paquia (8 Ene 2022)

invitado dijo:


> Se llama autónomo y ya existe



Pero todavía te puede salir positivo el balance final. En un futuro perderás dinero siempre, el estado te comprará esa deuda para que puedas seguir remando garantizandote el IMV para gastos propios.

La diferencia con respecto a los paguiteros es que no podrás dejar de remar porque sino te quitan todo.


----------



## elviejo (8 Ene 2022)

Second dijo:


> Antes de tocar a funcionarios y pensionistas a los demás currantes autónomos empresas nos atarán de los pies para sacarnos la sangre.
> 
> subidas irpf, ivas, autovias, nacionales, gasóleos etc… luego ya los funcionarios y demás casta



Eso ya está y no da.
Además de que la UE no va a soltar un euro sin ciertas condiciones, las negocien bajo cuerda o las hagan por las bravas. Eso da igual porque la opinión pública no se entera.

¿Acaso no somos el país más vacunado del mundo y va todo el mundo con bozal por las calle?

¿Crees que se van a enterar de lo que se está cociendo?


----------



## Burrocracia (8 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> El catastrofismo siempre es bienvenido en este Foro.
> Hace 25 años que deberíamos haber quebrado como 7 veces....



Bueno, si lo piensas en solo 15 años hubo una depresión económica y una pandemia a nivel internacional y que encima para España fueron especialmente gravosas y humillantes ,si le preguntas a a alguien cualquiera en el feliz 2004 nadie te diría que pasarían cosas así .

España especialmente ,pero también Europa y Occidente están perdiendo importancia global a un ritmo espectacular y sus ciudadanos los sienten


----------



## zirick (8 Ene 2022)

Se acaba el dinero y por tanto se acaba el socialismo.
La impresora no parará


----------



## feldene flash (8 Ene 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Bueno, si lo piensas en solo 15 años hubo una depresión económica y una pandemia a nivel internacional y que encima para España fueron especialmente gravosas y humillantes ,si le preguntas a a alguien cualquiera en el feliz 2004 nadie te diría que pasarían cosas así .
> 
> España especialmente ,pero también Europa y Occidente están perdiendo importancia global a un ritmo espectacular y sus ciudadanos los sienten




y curiosamente lo unico que se busca es volver a producir y volver a consumir como si nada hubiese pasado 

pasando la carga y las deudas y los traumas a la gente trabajadora , que no levanta cabeza desde hace 15 años cmo dices

lejos de eso se votan cada vez politicas mas de austeridad y de subida de impuestos pero con en encarecimiento de la vida que te hace vivir en precariedad o al borde de ella aunque tengas trabajo , ya que en medi año si la empresa cierra o cualquier otra razon para corterte ese suministro te lleva al desastre economico

entonces ya dices tu , para que trabajar y para que dar 40 años de tu vida a este sistema de mierda cuando lo unico que hacen los grandes gobiernos y grandes fortunas es exprimirte mas , jodiendote la vida mas 

creemos de verdad que este sistema va a durar para siempre y que esta es la ultima crisis?? hay que estar muy loco para pensar asi , por desgracia lo creo

vendran mas crisis y si no tenemos una base de estado que te ayude , millones lo van a pasar muy mal y mucho tiempo

serña tiempo de votar otras opliticas o de manifestarse pidiendo una sociedad mas relajada , con mas tiempo para la vida y el trabajo justo??


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Ene 2022)

En ciertos países europeos considerados ricos, escasea ya el dinero para desempleo.


----------



## Gotthard (8 Ene 2022)

Joder. Han descubierto a Keynes. Pero un secreto: NO FUNCIONA. Y menos cuando tienes la impresora que ya no puede más.

Nos vamos a comer una hiperinflación para ajustar el puto desmadre monetario y de deuda que los latunes que llevo almacenados en mi trastero los voy a cambiar a mamada gostosa de doncella.


----------



## imaginARIO (8 Ene 2022)

Claro, Lo País muy sensato en cuanto a comentarios, pero nadie dice nada del Sacro Santo Estado de las Putas Autonosuyas...
Ese es el verdadero cáncer incurable que sufre EstePaísdeMierda.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Ene 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Eso es fácil, la culpa es de la facilidad que tienen los estados de endeudarse a lo bestia.



Y de los que miran hacia otro lado, y de la corrupción, de la que en muchos casos participan los ciudadanos, etc.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (8 Ene 2022)

ya se viene...


----------



## Archibald (8 Ene 2022)

Todos los HIJOS DE PUTA que viven del presupuesto público merecen la muerte a cuchillo oxidado. Paguiteros y funciovagos moriros hijos de puta.


----------



## MIP (8 Ene 2022)

> Celebramos que haya surgido un nuevo consenso global durante la crisis de la covid-19 en torno a la estrategia de *reconstruir mejor* mediante el impulso de inversiones en áreas clave”, señala el documento.



Oh oh, de que me suena eso de “reconstruir mejor”…



¿Es que no pueden siquiera disimular un poco para que no se vea a las claras que todo es un plan a escala global de los amos del mundo?

Cada vez que salen los títeres a hablar se pueden ver hasta los hilos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (8 Ene 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> ya se viene...



Hace ya bastantes meses que se ve venir. En países de los llamados RICOS de Europa, pagan el paro con muchos meses de retraso. Como ya comenté en otro hilo, a un amigo mío se le acabó el contrato en junio del año pasado, pues no cobró prácticamente nada hasta finales de noviembre. Y a cuentagotas, le deben bastante pasta. Menos mal que ya tiene otro trabajo.
Y gente que está ya en la edad de jubilación y le siguen llamando para entrevistas desde las oficinas de desempleo.
Quien no vea venir el colapso, es porque sufre de miopía grave.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (8 Ene 2022)

El mismo argumentario están utilizando en Argentina que tiene que negociar con el FMI, básicamente : por favor dadnos la pasta pero no nos pidáis contrapartidas porque o si no, paramos la recuperación. Claro la recuperación que consigues a base de la pasta que te dan sin nada a cambio, espero que alguien pare los pies a esta gente. Que le tomen el pelo a su puta madre.


----------



## silenus (8 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> El catastrofismo siempre es bienvenido en este Foro.
> Hace 25 años que deberíamos haber quebrado como 7 veces....











El coste para el Estado del 'rescate' bancario se eleva a 101.500 millones


El coste asumido por el Estado hace casi una década para rescatar al sector financiero se eleva hasta los 101.500 millones de euros. A pesar del volumen del dinero público inyectado para evitar dejar caer a la banca (especialmente a las antiguas cajas de ahorro), la recuperación de este dinero...



www.eleconomista.es













La dependencia de España del BCE roza el 73% del PIB tras un 'rescate' de 350.000 M


El pasivo de la economía española con el banco central asciende a 816.758 millones, por la deuda de la banca y los bonos españoles en el balance de la institución




www.elconfidencial.com





Si el BCE no nos comprara la mierda ya estaríamos quebrados 7 veces.


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Ene 2022)

Pues anda que no han tenido tiempo de cambiar las cosas, desde que petó la burbuja, se ha ido derrochando la misma cantidad de dinero o más.

¿Hasta cuando quieren seguir así, hasta al infinito?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Ene 2022)

Austeridad, gastar menos de lo que se ingresa es bueno


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Ene 2022)

Menos parasitos y menos chiringuitos políticos

Hay 900.000 enchufados públicos

Vayan ajustándose


----------



## angel2929 (8 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> El catastrofismo siempre es bienvenido en este Foro.
> Hace 25 años que deberíamos haber quebrado como 7 veces....



Dándole a la maquinita de hacer dinero también yo aguanto décadas y décadas sin quebrar


----------



## Paisdemierda (8 Ene 2022)

El titular ya no tiene sentido y como todo buen juntaletras no distingue gasto de inversión, aunque en el caso de España va todo a gasto en redes clientelares (estos años son tendencia los chiringuitos de géreno)


----------



## pepeleches (8 Ene 2022)

Wein dijo:


> Tú aunque no lo sepas vives también del estado aunque no te pague directamente. Sin paguitas y sin funcionarios notarías que vendes menos chorradas.



Vamos a suponer que fuera verdad. Que en mi caso ya te digo yo que no, la empresa donde trabajo no tiene absolutamente ninguna relación con administraciones. Y como es B2b pos tampoco entra el concepto de funcionarios que compran y demás. 

¿Estás justificando que lo guay del funcionamiento es que te quiten una barbaridad de dinero, porque al final una parte puede que te sea devuelto gracias a lo que gasta el estado?


----------



## coscorron (8 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Parcialmente, y accidentalmente tienen algo de razón.
> Las políticas contrainflacionarias únicamente nos han restado competitividad y han favorecido burbujas especulativas.
> 
> Pero el leviatán estatal ahí sigue, y nadie le quiere poner el cascabel al gato.
> ...



La inflación sin embargo en lo que llevamos de años solamente se ha llevado un 6 % del poder adquisitivo del salario de todos pero sobre todo de los que ya no podían ahorrar. La inflación es el impuesto de los pobres que nunca pueden protegerse de la perdida.


----------



## 917 (8 Ene 2022)

angel2929 dijo:


> Dándole a la maquinita de hacer dinero también yo aguanto décadas y décadas sin quebrar



Si la manivela de la maquinita la tiene un Estado, si. Pero si la tiene el BCE, no .
Es lo bueno del €.


----------



## 917 (8 Ene 2022)

silenus dijo:


> El coste para el Estado del 'rescate' bancario se eleva a 101.500 millones
> 
> 
> El coste asumido por el Estado hace casi una década para rescatar al sector financiero se eleva hasta los 101.500 millones de euros. A pesar del volumen del dinero público inyectado para evitar dejar caer a la banca (especialmente a las antiguas cajas de ahorro), la recuperación de este dinero...
> ...



Para eso está la economía del€


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (8 Ene 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La inflación sin embargo en lo que llevamos de años solamente se ha llevado un 6 % del poder adquisitivo del salario de todos pero sobre todo de los que ya no podían ahorrar. La inflación es el impuesto de los pobres que nunca pueden protegerse de la perdida.



Es normal, así la gente busca nuevas formas de mejorar su estatus económica. Es algo que funciona, y lo contrario siempre ha acabado con los bolsillos de los brucos desbordando y los pobres comiendo ratas.


----------



## 917 (8 Ene 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Se acaba el dinero y por tanto se acaba el socialismo.
> La impresora no parará



Para todos.


----------



## 917 (8 Ene 2022)

La misión del BCE es comprar deuda, por si alguno no lo sabe aunque no le guste.
Después del desastre de Grecia y que la medicina aplicada fué peor que la e enfermedad , nadie va a repetir el "austericidio" y menos en una economía del tamaño de la española.


----------



## Alew (8 Ene 2022)

España tiene más suerte que Florentino y el Real Madrid (abro paraguas xD).

Se acaban las políticas de austeridad, coincidiendo con una "pandemia" mundial, justo cuando se hundía el barco. 

Habrá que esperar a que se hunda la UE pues. Eso sí será el guanazo...


----------



## SPQR (8 Ene 2022)

El único sector que tiene futuro en Hispanistán, es el de las marisquerías en las ciudades con fuerte presencia de sindivagos.

Estamos en la pvta ruina. En poco más de una década debemos casi un billonaco mas de €ypos y esta gentuza en el gobierno se dedica a gastar como si no hubiera un mañana, tirando de deuda con dinero del futuro. Quitan las ganas de remar.



pepeleches dijo:


> Supuestamente nos están llegando millones por todos los lados. Salvo los sindicatos, nadie los ha visto.
> 
> Lo que veremos muy claramente será la factura. Los planes de estímulo son dinero que te quitan a ti para dárselos a los de siempre, nada nuevo bajo el sol


----------



## Boker (8 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Supuestamente nos están llegando millones por todos los lados. Salvo los sindicatos, nadie los ha visto.



Creo que los MENAS los ven puntualmente todos los meses. 
También los cientos de chiringuitos de género y de refugees.
Y por supuesto los 100.000 asesores enchufados (amiguetes y parentela) de este gobierno socialista-comunista.


----------



## mindugi (8 Ene 2022)

Blindar=robar legalmente


----------



## angel2929 (8 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> Si la manivela de la maquinita la tiene un Estado, si. Pero si la tiene el BCE, no .
> Es lo bueno del €.



Que te crees que lleva años haciendo el BCE?


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## esquilero (8 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Supuestamente nos están llegando millones por todos los lados. Salvo los sindicatos, nadie los ha visto.
> 
> Lo que veremos muy claramente será la factura. Los planes de estímulo son dinero que te quitan a ti para dárselos a los de siempre, nada nuevo bajo el sol




Se los ha quedado el Emerito y su familia.

Nosotros a pagar y los monarquicos además encantados de ello.


----------



## Rescatador (8 Ene 2022)

La parte mala es que para lograr un objetivo resiliente y sostenible como sería deuda 0 y deficit 0 no ahora sino en 2030 o incluso en 2040, al ajuste debería ser brvtalísimo.

Se lo tienen tan creído y están tan encanallados, cretinizados tras décadas así que no concibirían ni el más mínimo ajuste.

A los jóvenes de hoy que lleguen a viejos nadie les pagará pensión, independientemente de lo que hayan remado o cotizado.







*BRVTAL*

Boomerisa Beni, que es más antigua que la misma Tierra y ha protagonizado cada hito civilizatorio del hombre, te explica las pensiones con este rompepistas.



Hablamos de solidaridad intergeneracional porque se montó un sistema un poco piramidal.

El que venga dentro de 20 años, ganará mucho, ganará poco, no ganará nada.​








Análisis | ¿Es sostenible un Estado que paga 16 millones de nóminas al mes?


El gasto en pensiones, empleo público y parados suma 300.000 millones al año, más que los ingresos previstos en cotizaciones sociales, IRPF e IVA




cincodias.elpais.com


















El 33% de la población mantiene al resto


http://www.estadolimitado.com/organigrama-estructura-de-poblacion-espanola-datos-epa/




www.burbuja.info































Deuda Pública de España 2022


En octubre la deuda pública ha disminuido en 6.645 millones de euros respecto a septiembre, de forma que ha pasado de 1.503.799 millones a 1.497.154 millones.Así pues, la deuda en octubre ha sido del 115,29% del PIB y la deuda per capita, que ha descendido este mes, ha sido de 31.443 €. Si la...




datosmacro.expansion.com





La deuda pública en España ha crecido en el tercer trimestre de 2021 en 7.609 millones de euros y se sitúa en 1.432.301 millones.

crecimiento deuda en el 3T 2021

7.609 millones €/trimestre
82,7 millones €/día
3,45 millones €/hora
57.435 €/minuto
957,25 €/segundo


----------



## kikoseis (8 Ene 2022)

La deuda es gorda, pero no sus preocupeis, en nada hacen en gran reinicio y empezamos sin deuda.

Ahora definan quien van a ser los pringados ....


----------



## nekcab (8 Ene 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Bueno, si lo piensas en solo 15 años hubo una depresión económica y una pandemia a nivel internacional y que encima para España fueron especialmente gravosas y humillantes ,si le preguntas a a alguien cualquiera en el feliz 2004 nadie te diría que pasarían cosas así .
> 
> España especialmente ,pero también Europa y Occidente están perdiendo importancia global a un ritmo espectacular y sus ciudadanos los sienten



Pero hombre de dios... no respondas al indigente mental de @917 . Ese suelta su morralla de retrasado y se queda contento. Como para pedirle que sume 2 + 7. Si hace eso se caga encima mientras babea con cara de bobalicón.


----------



## 917 (8 Ene 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Pero hombre de dios... no respondas al indigente mental de @917 . Ese suelta su morralla de retrasado y se queda contento. Como para pedirle que sume 2 + 7. Si hace eso se caga encima mientras babea con cara de bobalicón.



Otro imbecil que mando al ignore.


----------



## Rescatador (8 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Dentro de nada habrá que pagar por remar.



Eso ya lleva pasando hace tiempo de manera parcial (o total en el caso de los becarios y demás "alumnos" en "prácticas").















Salario neto: ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre lo que paga la empresa y lo que recibe el trabajador? (ejemplo)


¿Cuánto cuesta realmente un trabajador a la empresa? ¿Cómo varía el salario bruto hasta llegar al neto? Descúbrelo con este ejemplo práctico. | Bankinter



www.bankinter.com


----------



## LordEntrophy (8 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> El catastrofismo siempre es bienvenido en este Foro.
> Hace 25 años que deberíamos haber quebrado como 7 veces....



Bueno, en realidad ya quebramos 7 veces completamente, y otras 7 con repudio parcial.





__





Quiebras de la Monarquía Hispánica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





_Nos_ llevamos siglos de ventaja


----------



## 917 (8 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Bueno, en realidad ya quebramos 7 veces completamente, y otras 7 con repudio parcial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Toma ya los Austrias buenos!....bien decía mi sabio abuelo que si no debías, no te respetaban....


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Ene 2022)

Están pidiendo oxigeno gratis, buscan perpetuar ese 7% de deficit anual real 

brutaaaL


----------



## 917 (8 Ene 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Eso ya lleva pasando hace tiempo de manera parcial (o total en el caso de los becarios y demás "alumnos" en "prácticas").
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué bonito, qué bonito, Oh, que bonito....
El facherío se está volviendo moelno.....


----------



## Alew (9 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> Qué bonito, qué bonito, Oh, que bonito....
> El facherío se está volviendo moelno.....



Cuál era tu argumento? Es que sólo te leo gilipolleces pero no das la talla para irte al ignore xD


----------



## jus (9 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> El catastrofismo siempre es bienvenido en este Foro.
> Hace 25 años que deberíamos haber quebrado como 7 veces....



Y así debería haber sido de no ser por la mano EJECUTORA DE BRUSELAS Y EL BCE plan deux ex machine.

España vive de los manguerazos casi gratis del BCE que luego con impuestos los españoles pagan y cada día tenemos más. Hemos subido el iva del 16 al 21% más todos los iimpuestos que nos han metido

La recaudación del estado por impuestos ha aumentado mucho y a pesar de ellos SOMOS DEFICITARIOS y no solo eso, tenemos más y más deuda, no importa cuanto nos desangren!!!

Y como el bce tiene bajos tipos de intereses y nos compra la deuda pues la fiesta de las paguitas, funcionarios y jubilados cobrando bien y regularmente sigue su fiesta y compra la paz social descaradamente.

Y como ya dije... la UE alias Alemania hará lo que haga falta para que el cortijo que tiene montado con la UE salga adelante. Y hasta la fecha ha sido metiendo manguerazos de dinero a España, Italia, Porgugal y Grecia que estamos encima en el EURO.


----------



## IMPULSES (9 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Dentro de nada habrá que pagar por remar.



Los autonomos y pymes ya lo hacen


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (9 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> El catastrofismo siempre es bienvenido en este Foro.
> Hace 25 años que deberíamos haber quebrado como 7 veces....



Semanalmente si haces detenidamente el recuento de posts de quiebras estatales.


----------



## Nut (9 Ene 2022)

Fondos europeos: Sánchez aún debe cumplir el 88% del acuerdo con Bruselas para seguir recibiendo dinero (vozpopuli.com)

Alguién sabe lo que pacto con Bruselas exactamente?Alguién lo ha preguntado oficialmente?

El crecimiento del PIB quedará casi plano durante el primer trimestre del año (eleconomista.es)

Ya estamos ahí.....Y ya no saldremos de ahí.Al menos los que hoy somos adultos no lo veremos.El reino es el primero en llegar pero todos iran llegando unos antes otros después.Todos al final.


----------



## CommiePig (9 Ene 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Hay que buscar argumentarios y culpables para lo que viene:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el panflero servil de la pso pone lo que diga fraudez

mañana te escriben exactamente lo contrario, EYA


----------



## Ungaunga (9 Ene 2022)

A los jubilautas ya les han follado un 4% de pensión. Veamos cuánto les suben a las funcicharos.


----------



## Jackblack (9 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Parcialmente, y accidentalmente tienen algo de razón.
> Las políticas contrainflacionarias únicamente nos han restado competitividad y han favorecido burbujas especulativas.
> 
> Pero el leviatán estatal ahí sigue, y nadie le quiere poner el cascabel al gato.
> ...



Políticas contrainflacionarias???
Puedes nombrar alguna?


----------



## Mandaloriano (9 Ene 2022)

Juegan con vuestras emociones. No nos están preparando para la ruina total o un crack económico en el que la gente se queda sin su pensión, la agenda es quitarle la soberanía a las naciones de forma paulatina y que el pueblo esté de acuerdo con ello. Nos están preparando para otro rescate y transferirle nuestra soberanía a los poderes financieros. Ese lleva siendo el plan del globalismo desde el inicio de los tiempos, el que piense que España no puede admitir más deuda es que todavía no sabéis de que va el juego, ya encontrarán la forma.


----------



## Jackblack (9 Ene 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Este rojo hijo de puta por qué nadie le mete dos hostias y lo larga de una vez. Han saqueado y quebrado España la han vendido y regalado a los enemigos extranjeros y separatas y han aumentado la deuda del 5 al 120% del PIB y siguen hablando y negando y llamando catastrofistas. Este imbécil creo que es una tía de todas formas. Es extremadamente MARICÓN.



Pero tu no hablas de los rojos ...tu hablas de todos en general...políticos rojos azules verdes naranja morado al final todos te han jodido a su manera.
Sigue remando...sigue remando. 
Tranquilo q cuando le eches la culpa a los rojos 1M d veces, automáticamente se arregla todo.
Es sesgo político, sin duda, vuelve idiota a la gente.
Y rojos debe ser la palabra más repetida del foro, lo cual deja claro tb, donde hay más idiotas x metrocuadrado.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Supuestamente nos están llegando millones por todos los lados. Salvo los sindicatos, nadie los ha visto.
> 
> Lo que veremos muy claramente será la factura. Los planes de estímulo son dinero que te quitan a ti para dárselos a los de siempre, nada nuevo bajo el sol



los millones que vendran, vienen con sesgo. Ests estimulos son para estimular una parte de la economia muy concreta. Que nadie se piense que esto va a ser el plan E. Van a darle un vuelco al peso de los sectores en espanya, se acabo el sector primario, se acabo el turismo y se acabo el sector terciario como se entiende hoy.


----------



## txusky_g (9 Ene 2022)

En algún punto del camino de ruina que va a pasar en el próximo año igual nos pueden explicar cómo a pesar de haberse caído casi a cero la principal industria del país (el turismo) el empleo está en cifras record.


Tenemos unos maquilladores que ni en el Hollywood de los 60.


----------



## Jackblack (9 Ene 2022)

El Bebé Lejías dijo:


> Porque tú lo digas. Eso no lo vamos a ver ni tú ni yo. Verás antes la inflación al 200% que una rebaja de un 30% a los funcis y biegos. Cuál es la diferencia, dices? pues que el 200% de inflación te lo comes tú también y encima frena lo que le roben a funcis y biegos.
> 
> Hay una cosa que no entendéis de la inflación. ES UNA REDISTRIBUCIÓN DE RIQUEZA. No te están quitando el dinero, te están quitando el dinero y se lo están dando a otro. Por eso hay mucha gente que defiende la inflación, la inflación no es siempre perder dinero, depende de si eres el robado o el que roba.
> 
> Bien, pues te van a robar hasta la camisa.



En realidad, no es exactamente así.
Para que fuera más acertado, seria:
Algunos privilegiados crean dinero d la nada a mansalva y se lo reparten entre ellos, como consecuencia el dinero q todos tenemos vale menos.
No es q t roben directamente, devaluan tu dinero indirectamente.
Pero ellos quedan a salvo xq si saben que la inflación real es un 10% anual, ellos obtienen un 15% d dinero creado d la nada y al final se quedan con un 5% d beneficio. Y q siga la fiesta.
Mientras a la gente normal no le llega ni un euro d esos d la nada y la devaluacion del valor del dinero t va mermando tu capacidad adquisitiva y si encima le sumas otro tipo d inflación proveniente d la subida indiscriminada y especulativa de las energías...pues pasa lo q pasa. Decadencia para el 90% d la población.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (9 Ene 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Políticas contrainflacionarias???
> Puedes nombrar alguna?



¿21% de IVA?
¿ITP?
¿Impuesto de matriculación?
¿Impuesto de carburantes?
¿Impuestos más altos del mundo a los autónomos?
¿Dificultad de establecimiento industrial?


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (9 Ene 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> En algún punto del camino de ruina que va a pasar en el próximo año igual nos pueden explicar cómo a pesar de haberse caído casi a cero la principal industria del país (el turismo) el empleo está en cifras record.
> 
> 
> Tenemos unos maquilladores que ni en el Hollywood de los 60.



¿Empleo público?


----------



## Jackblack (9 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> La misión del BCE es comprar deuda, por si alguno no lo sabe aunque no le guste.
> Después del desastre de Grecia y que la medicina aplicada fué peor que la e enfermedad , nadie va a repetir el "austericidio" y menos en una economía del tamaño de la española.



Pero tu eres español???
Llevan 3 4 años con la austeridad y políticas d austeridad y tu dices que???
Que eres un Trollaco??
Muy malo hay q decir..


----------



## Wein (9 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Vamos a suponer que fuera verdad. Que en mi caso ya te digo yo que no, la empresa donde trabajo no tiene absolutamente ninguna relación con administraciones. Y como es B2b pos tampoco entra el concepto de funcionarios que compran y demás.
> 
> ¿Estás justificando que lo guay del funcionamiento es que te quiten una barbaridad de dinero, porque al final una parte puede que te sea devuelto gracias a lo que gasta el estado?



hay demasiado gasto público en burocratas que además se necesita de gestores privados para lidiar con ellos. Lo que me refiero es que sirecta o indirectamente el 99% vive del estado, unos peor otros mejor. No sé que vendes ni que clientes tienes, aunque tus clientes no sean funcionarios tendrán clientes funcionarios o jubilados o paguiteros como clientes. O sea que puedes 

A Friedman igual le pagaba su desayuno los 11 portaaviones y los soldados que estaban muriendo en Vietnam. ¿ quien pagaba el helicoptero combustible y los soldados que tiraban al mar a los opositores en chile?


----------



## Pepeprisas (9 Ene 2022)

Lo


917 dijo:


> El catastrofismo siempre es bienvenido en este Foro.
> Hace 25 años que deberíamos haber quebrado como 7 veces....



Lo hemos hecho...


----------



## pepeleches (9 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> los millones que vendran, vienen con sesgo. Ests estimulos son para estimular una parte de la economia muy concreta. Que nadie se piense que esto va a ser el plan E. Van a darle un vuelco al peso de los sectores en espanya, se acabo el sector primario, se acabo el turismo y se acabo el sector terciario como se entiende hoy.



Tú le das simplemente 1 millón de euros a un empresario normal y se pega meses sin dormir dándole vueltas de cómo rentabilizar esa inversión. Eso de pensar que un dinero que cae del cielo y se invierte automáticamente genera riqueza es un axioma que solo puede caber en cabezas de quien nunca tuvo que hacerlo. 

Ahora imagina lo que significan 70.000 millones, otorgados graciosamente a criterio y voluntad de unos políticos que no tienen ni la más mínima idea de cómo funciona esto. 

Yo trabajo en tecnología, y supuestamente iban a impulsar el tema y blablabla. Ya llevan tres planes fallidos a través de red.es, y de momento lo han sustituido todo por crear una red de 60 oficinas de consultoría tecnológica. Donde primos y amigos de los que mandan (imagínate el nivel...) se dedicarán a asesorar a las pymes sobre transformación tecnológica. 

Y han hecho algo tan extremadamente guay como crear un paquete tecnológico prefabricado, donde de antemano subvencionarán el software que ellos elijan con las funciones que ellos elijan. Qué guay, gastar toneladas de millones en consultoría para pyme, para ayudarles a elegir entre un catálogo limitado. Qué bien suena y qué grandes esperanzas de que de ahí salga algo grande.

Y por supuesto, llegará el momento en que ante la imposibilidad de defender el nulo resultado de estas medidas impulsoras del cambio tecnológico, llegarán a un macro acuerdo con Telefónica, Indra o similar para que sean ellos los que gestionen el programa. Lo que destrozará el mercado del resto, porque teniendo la baza de la subvención sacarán productos propios que no valdrán una mierda (o acuerdos con su Microsoft, su Google, etc), dejando al verdadero tejido productivo ya no sin estímulo (que nadie espera...), sino quitándole al cliente que se lleva currando años porque es imposible competir contra lo gratis. 

Los estímulos y las subvenciones son un crédito que regalan a tu competencia para que te joda la vida, pero la factura te la pasan a ti.


----------



## esquilero (9 Ene 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> En algún punto del camino de ruina que va a pasar en el próximo año igual nos pueden explicar cómo a pesar de haberse caído casi a cero la principal industria del país (el turismo) el empleo está en cifras record.
> 
> 
> Tenemos unos maquilladores que ni en el Hollywood de los 60.




El empleo está en cifras record por la inmensa cantidad de contratos por horas o por medias jornadas que se hacen. Es cierto que el paro ha bajado pero lo que ha bajado mucho más es la calidad de los empleos. 

Hoy en día tener trabajo no te garantiza no ser pobre.


----------



## esquilero (9 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> ¿Empleo público?




Ni de coña.

Solo en Osakidetza han echado a la calle a los 4000 eventuales que contrataron como refuerzo covid. Creo que en Madrid, IDA ha puesto de patitas en la calle a otros 8000 de similares caracteristicas.


----------



## Nut (9 Ene 2022)

El reino de España dará paso a una Dictadura similar a la de Primo de Ribera con Alfonso XIII.Tendremos guerra con Marruecos-estamos en guerra desde Ifni- y seguramente el conflicto en Cataluña se tranformara en una guerra civil......Quien la ganará?A dia de hoy no lo se dependerá de los apoyos que tengan los sececionistas.

Pero lo que tengo claro es que vamos a un conflicto ARMADO en Cataluña.


----------



## Jackblack (9 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> ¿21% de IVA?
> ¿ITP?
> ¿Impuesto de matriculación?
> ¿Impuesto de carburantes?
> ...



Desde cuando los impuestos son medidas contrainflacionarias?


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (9 Ene 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Desde cuando los impuestos son medidas contrainflacionarias?



Desde... siempre?


----------



## esquilero (9 Ene 2022)

Nut dijo:


> El reino de España dará paso a una Dictadura similar a la de Primo de Ribera con Alfonso XIII.Tendremos guerra con Marruecos-estamos en guerra desde Ifni- y seguramente el conflicto en Cataluña se tranformara en una guerra civil......Quien la ganará?A dia de hoy no lo se dependerá de los apoyos que tengan los sececionistas.
> 
> Pero lo que tengo claro es que vamos a un conflicto ARMADO en Cataluña.




Ni de coña.

Esto acabara como la separación de Chequia y Eslovaquia. Un apretón de manos, mucha suerte y cada uno por su lado.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Tú le das simplemente 1 millón de euros a un empresario normal y se pega meses sin dormir dándole vueltas de cómo rentabilizar esa inversión. Eso de pensar que un dinero que cae del cielo y se invierte automáticamente genera riqueza es un axioma que solo puede caber en cabezas de quien nunca tuvo que hacerlo.
> 
> Ahora imagina lo que significan 70.000 millones, otorgados graciosamente a criterio y voluntad de unos políticos que no tienen ni la más mínima idea de cómo funciona esto.
> 
> ...



es que va a ser asi, le van a dar el dinero a unos determinados sectores en tromba donde solo determinados operadores tendran capacidad de gestionarlos, esto es la antitesis del plan E.


----------



## 917 (9 Ene 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Semanalmente si haces detenidamente el recuento de posts de quiebras estatales.



Este Foro está instalado en la quiebra continua


----------



## 917 (9 Ene 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Ni de coña.
> 
> Esto acabara como la separación de Chequia y Eslovaquia. Un apretón de manos, mucha suerte y cada uno por su lado.



Ni lo uno ni lo otro.
Ni conflicto armado, porque además de no convenir a ambas partes, no sería permitido por Europa, ni separación amistosa, porque Checoslovaquia fué una creación artificial tras la Primera Guerra Mundial y España y Cataluña están en la misma Nación desde su misma constitución como Estado.


----------



## Lobo macho (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## jolu (9 Ene 2022)

917 dijo:


> El catastrofismo siempre es bienvenido en este Foro.
> Hace 25 años que deberíamos haber quebrado como 7 veces....



Estamos quebrados. Simplemente es que alguno no se ha dado cuenta.

Es como si la concubina de la rata dijera:

"Jamás permitiría que me pusieran los cuernos"


----------



## esquilero (9 Ene 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Estamos quebrados. Simplemente es que alguno no se ha dado cuenta.
> 
> Es como si la concubina de la rata dijera:
> 
> "Jamás permitiría que me pusieran los cuernos"




o Sofia de Grecia.


----------



## 917 (9 Ene 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Estamos quebrados. Simplemente es que alguno no se ha dado cuenta.
> 
> Es como si la concubina de la rata dijera:
> 
> "Jamás permitiría que me pusieran los cuernos"



Pues no se han dado cuenta millones y millones que viven, trabajan y se divierten y están hasta los cojones de los augures de catástrofes y extremistas de toda laya.


----------



## Eric Finch (10 Ene 2022)

Somos demasiado grandes como para que nos dejen caer. _€uropa_ no puede perderse la posibilidad, siquiera a título remoto, de que les devolvamos parte de lo que les debemos.


----------



## jus (10 Ene 2022)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Somos demasiado grandes como para que nos dejen caer. _€uropa_ no puede perderse la posibilidad, siquiera a título remoto, de que les devolvamos parte de lo que les debemos.



Ahí está la clave, como bien he dicho mil veces, para Alemania la UE es un cortijo y nos trata como los amos del cortijo en la peli LOS SANTOS INOCENTES.

Solo que España no es un santo inocente como Alfredo Landa (honrado / trabajador pero semianalfabeto y su cuñado paco rabal un retrasado mental) sino que es un mucho-morring con sus elites corruptas e inocentones creyendo que la élite de Alemania/Europa desea el bien de 'los demás', pero Alemania entre medias exprime/utiliza a sus 'INOCENTES' para vivir a todo trapo con el invento del EURO y las CERO ADUANAS.

Con ello Alemania puede exportar sus bienes y servicios de alto valor añadido y a la vez importa productos de bajo valor añadido (alimentación / turismo Mallorca, Benidorm, etc) e hidrocarburos a buen precio con una moneda fuerte pero no excesivamente fuerte para poder exportar a otras naciones fuera de la UE.

*Es una puta trampa perfecta, un cortijo chollo que Alemania hará mantener como sea. Hoy es con compra de DEUDA masiva permitiendo endeudarnos, y mañana si quieren pueden quitar esa compra de deuda a través del BCE pero podrán crear líneas de ayudas paralelas ajenas al BCE que equivalgan a hacer el mismo juego como establecer fondos de ayuda/créditos a cambio de SUBIDAS MASIVAS DE IMPUESTOS que impidan que colapse el regimen de España/Italia/Grecia/Portugal y ya está*


----------



## Cabrear-t (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## Akira. (10 Ene 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Habrá que hacer pronto algo con Franco, moverlo otra vez, o pasearlo en globo con el apoyo del PP



Los rituales salen caros para el contribuyente.


----------



## txusky_g (10 Ene 2022)

Señores: extrapolando el último Q, nos vamos al 12% de déficit. Esto se acaba.










Déficit público de España 2022


En España el déficit público está compuesto por el déficit del Estado, el déficit de la Comunidades Autónomas y el Déficit de los ayuntamientos. Existe Déficit cuando la diferencia entre los ingresos y los gastos del Estado es negativa. El déficit se compara con el PIB para calcular cuál es su...




datosmacro.expansion.com


----------



## 917 (10 Ene 2022)

txusky_g dijo:


> Señores: extrapolando el último Q, nos vamos al 12% de déficit. Esto se acaba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Nos han echado lla del Club Europeo?


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (10 Ene 2022)

Pensionistas y funcis deciden gobiernos. El que los toque no ve silla ad infinitum. Quita de ahorros calienta que sales!!


----------



## pepeleches (19 Ene 2022)

jus dijo:


> Ahí está la clave, como bien he dicho mil veces, para Alemania la UE es un cortijo y nos trata como los amos del cortijo en la peli LOS SANTOS INOCENTES.
> 
> Solo que España no es un santo inocente como Alfredo Landa (honrado / trabajador pero semianalfabeto y su cuñado paco rabal un retrasado mental) sino que es un mucho-morring con sus elites corruptas e inocentones creyendo que la élite de Alemania/Europa desea el bien de 'los demás', pero Alemania entre medias exprime/utiliza a sus 'INOCENTES' para vivir a todo trapo con el invento del EURO y las CERO ADUANAS.
> 
> ...



Que no, joer. Que ni Alemania ni la UE te dice que tengas que subir impuestos, o que tengas que malgastar el dinero o que tengas que tener chiringuitos de género. 

Tener un mercado común es una maravilla, y ayuda a todos los países a crecer. Ciertamente la deriva de la UE empezó cuando entró la ideología: el feminismo, el ecologismo, y empezaron a ser dirigistas. 

Pero es que incluso ahora con esta morterada de dinero, lo peor es creerse a pies juntillas que por sí sola va a crear riqueza. Hala, invierto alegremente en lo que sea y ya está. 

Y el puñetero problema es que entre los que deciden dónde y como se va a gastar no hay una sola persona que no sea o político profesional o funcionaria. Es decir, no tienen ni idea de los problemas reales de las empresas ni conocen ninguno de los mercados donde van a soltar la pasta. Por lo que se traducirá en un porcentaje bochornoso de dinero malgastado, dado a amiguetes, o directamente gastados en controlar el propio reparto.


----------



## Don Redondón (19 Ene 2022)

Si los planes salen bien, se acaba el problema poblacional en un par de años,


----------



## DVD1975 (19 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Supuestamente nos están llegando millones por todos los lados. Salvo los sindicatos, nadie los ha visto.
> 
> Lo que veremos muy claramente será la factura. Los planes de estímulo son dinero que te quitan a ti para dárselos a los de siempre, nada nuevo bajo el sol



Las huelgas serán cuando esté el pp o box seguro.
Y ayuso es la anticristo.


----------



## Luftwuaje (19 Ene 2022)

Mientras tenga veinte mil eurillos para echarle al Falcon todos contentos.


----------



## Hubardo (19 Ene 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Habrá que hacer pronto algo con Franco, moverlo otra vez, o pasearlo en globo con el apoyo del PP



Bueno pero todos contentos que Djokovic no jugará el open de madrid.


----------



## jus (19 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Que no, joer. Que ni Alemania ni la UE te dice que tengas que subir impuestos, o que tengas que malgastar el dinero o que tengas que tener chiringuitos de género.
> 
> Tener un mercado común es una maravilla, y ayuda a todos los países a crecer.



Ayyyy que inocente eres de verdad.

Ve lo que quieras, pero la realidad es que la UE es un cortijo de Alemania y punto pelota.

Se la suda que tenemos que tener millones de impuestos mientras el chiringuito se mantenga.

De hecho los alemanes tienen una alta burocracia y muchos impuestos también precisamente para que el tinglado de la UE no se caiga y dar pasta pq sabe que eso como país macroeconomicamnte salen ellos super beneficiados. Mira si nivel de desempleo y por ejemplo


----------



## pepeleches (21 Ene 2022)

jus dijo:


> Ayyyy que inocente eres de verdad.
> 
> Ve lo que quieras, pero la realidad es que la UE es un cortijo de Alemania y punto pelota.
> 
> ...



Las conspiranoias no me van....Alemania no iba bien y Merkel recortó en gasto y bajó impuestos, hasta llegar a tener superávit. Lo mismo que hicieron los países nórdicos en los 90

Nosotros no vamos bien, y hacemos siempre siempre lo contrario. Gastar más y subir impuestos. 

A la UE se la suda como te lo montes, no tiene competencia para meterse tanto. Lo que quieren es que no te desboques y les pongas en peligro. Con exactamente la misma actitud de Alemania y el resto de la UE, España tiene la libertad para hacer cosas completamente distintas. 

Pero no las hace porque todos sus políticos son gastadores y tenemos una población que vive embelesada con la entelequia del estado del bienestar. Se saca a pasear la educación y la sanidad y vuelta a subir impuestos y a gastar más.


----------



## jus (21 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Las conspiranoias no me van....Alemania no iba bien y Merkel recortó en gasto y bajó impuestos, hasta llegar a tener superávit. Lo mismo que hicieron los países nórdicos en los 90
> 
> Nosotros no vamos bien, y hacemos siempre siempre lo contrario. Gastar más y subir impuestos.
> 
> ...



Pues... mira lo mueros que estamos que a base de subir impuestos esamos recaudando más y sin pestañear










Las haciendas de Bizkaia y Álava cierran un año histórico, con récords de recaudación


Ingresaron un total de 10.623 millones de euros, lo que supone un aumento cercano al 14% sobrelos impuestos cobrados en 2020




www.elcorreo.com





Lo cual es un indicio que nos pueden someter a muchos más impuestos sin problemas, con esto estamos mandando un mensaje a la UE que si nos aprietan más a impuestos PODEMOS PAGARLOS.

Y eso va a ocurrir y con la inflación vamos a flipar los records de recaudación.

Otra cosa que la deuda siga aumentando pero si aumenta la recaudación es un mensaje para las élites de la UE para decirnos que hay que apretarse más los machos para recaudar.

Os recuerdo que *la deuda en realidad no se basa en saldar la deuda, SINO DE PARECER QUE SE PAGA ÉSTA*


----------



## pepeleches (22 Ene 2022)

jus dijo:


> Pues... mira lo mueros que estamos que a base de subir impuestos esamos recaudando más y sin pestañear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver....subida histórica, de un 14% sobre el 2.020. El año del covid  

Es que el 2.021 subió el PIB un 5%, ha habido una inflación del 6,5% y se han subido impuestos. No todo (ni mucho menos...) de esa recaudación es de las subidas, de hecho se notan aún bastante poco

De hecho, las mayores subidas están gestándose ahora, véase autónomos u otras muchas medidas que están empezando a matizar. Muchas ni siquiera van a ser a corto plazo, sino que se van implementando en teoría para que vayan subiendo según nos recuperemos. 

El día que nos corten el grifo de la compra de deuda por parte de la UE será cuando veamos la realidad. Y repito, la UE no te dice que subas impuestos; te dice que cuadres. 

Si España quitase los 50.000 millones que le sobran de gasto, no diría nada. Pero lo que no consiente es que te vayas de madre en las cuentas, porque si caes tú tendrán que venir al rescate.


----------



## jus (22 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> A ver....subida histórica, de un 14% sobre el 2.020. El año del covid
> 
> Es que el 2.021 subió el PIB un 5%, ha habido una inflación del 6,5% y se han subido impuestos. No todo (ni mucho menos...) de esa recaudación es de las subidas, de hecho se notan aún bastante poco
> 
> ...



Olvidate, habrá pasta siempre de la UE sea como sea, parece que no despabiláis

Mirad a Japín con 250% de deuda y no le importa pq se la compran ellos mismos para no desaparecer. Pues la UE hará lo que sea para que no se le caiga el chiringuito a Alemania

Acuérdate lo que te digo para siempre


----------



## angongo (22 Ene 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> El comienzo del artículo es tan ridículo que paso de leerlo, si alguien se anima a resumir esas sandeces...



Muy sencillo más gasto público, es decir más impuestos y más deuda.-


----------



## pepeleches (23 Ene 2022)

jus dijo:


> Olvidate, habrá pasta siempre de la UE sea como sea, parece que no despabiláis
> 
> Mirad a Japín con 250% de deuda y no le importa pq se la compran ellos mismos para no desaparecer. Pues la UE hará lo que sea para que no se le caiga el chiringuito a Alemania
> 
> Acuérdate lo que te digo para siempre



Aunque ya no son estrictos como antes, ten en cuenta que el mandato nº1 del BCE (prácticamente el único 'legal') es controlar la inflación para que no pase del 2%, y esa vigilancia solo puede aplazarse por cuestiones excepcionales, como ha pasado con el COVID. 

La FED ya anunciado subida de tipos, y la UE ya insinúa que conforme el Covid desaparece, o al menos deja de ser tan mortal y deja de frenar tanto la economía, se tiene que volver a la normalidad. 

A mi lo del fondo europeo y los famosos 70.000 millones me parece lo de siempre: keynesianismo absurdo. Una teoría cuya eficiencia jamás se demostró. Que los gobiernos gasten semejante cantidad de dinero solo sirve para crear una deuda para el futuro y para que los políticos y los empresarios castuzos se froten las manos. Y sí, para aumentar el PIB artificialmente, pero sin que variables como la productividad o la inversión real aumenten, con lo cual a los dos o tres años te encuentras con la factura de lo invertido y con que lo que se ha gastado se ha malgastado en un porcentaje acojonante.


----------

